# First (Well, third) post



## ishuku

Hey all. I'm Xue, a 20 year-old college student. I decided to rear mantids this year after finding some T. sinensis egg cases in the winter, and it's been a lot of fun! They helped me procrastinate during finals  I think I've found a new hobby.


----------



## Asa

Yo!

Wouldn't let my mantis crawl so close to my eye :roll:


----------



## ishuku

I read in another thread you had an eye incident! Actually, a few minutes after I took that picture, it did, in fact, strike at my eye. Luckily it hit the top frame of my glasses, so no trip to the ER for me. I haven't let them on my face since.


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Ian

Hey Xue, welcome to the forum!

I have to say, that is an awesome name =]


----------



## Asa

Yeah your name rocks!

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! 你是中国人吗? 欢迎!


----------



## Asa

> Welcome! 你是中国人吗? 欢迎!


\Hmm, guess the computer doesn't read that...


----------



## yen_saw

> Welcome! 你是中国人吗? 欢迎!
> 
> 
> 
> \Hmm, guess the computer doesn't read that...
Click to expand...

Here's the translation.

你是中国人吗? 欢迎 - Are you Chinese? Welcome

Xue sounds like a Chinese name, but Ishuku sounds very Japanese.

Xue, 那么你是中國人嗎？還是日本人？住在美國那一州？

Ogiga, your turn to translate :lol:


----------



## chunyee

我的妈啊！这不是英语forum吗？为何变中文了？

Welcome Xue! Oops! Guys, respect those who don't understand Chinese language!!... ENGLISH!!! :lol:


----------



## ishuku

Oh no!  I'm Chinese but I moved when I was 3, so I can't read. Shameful, I know.


----------



## yen_saw

Ops, sorry Xue! i am sure there are many new generation like yourself. My son does't speak or read chinese as well although he understands the conversation. Well, was wondering which state are you in currently Xue.


----------



## ishuku

I'm in PA but I go to school in CT.

My conversational Chinese is also passable...Barely. I think I'm going to take a character writing class next semester.


----------



## Asa

I never could understand Chinese. In fact any language but Spanish, English, and Latin, all sounded like a lot of jibber jabber.


----------



## yen_saw

ah cool. Chinese writing is a pain, very difficult langauge in my opinion. But with China becoming a factor in the world, it is always good to understand this language, especially when some chinese restaurants only carry menu with chinese writing. :lol:


----------



## Asa

> ah cool. Chinese writing is a pain, very difficult langauge in my opinion. But with China becoming a factor in the world, it is always good to understand this language, especially when some chinese restaurants only carry menu with chinese writing. :lol:


Wow, really? Maybe I don't eat out enough...


----------



## chunyee

Good thing Yen and I were born in Malaysia; giant mixing pot. Language comes naturally for us. LOL!! Tons of people speaking different languages. As for Chinese, it is easy to pick up conversational Chinese. To write it....is a pain in the neck. Right now i am picking up Espanol ~~

Well, Yen......nothing taste like Malaysian food. Nasi Lemak, Rendang, Nasi Bryani, Mee Soto, Mee Rebus, Sup Kambing, Roti Canai and Nasi Tomato. Chinese food here is way too influenced by American Taste. So, is not local. Yen, if you ever comes to Buffalo, NY.... i will cook you some Rendang, Nasi Lemak or Nasi Tomato


----------



## OGIGA

> Welcome! 你是中国人吗? 欢迎!
> 
> 
> 
> \Hmm, guess the computer doesn't read that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the translation.
> 
> 你是中国人吗? 欢迎 - Are you Chinese? Welcome
> 
> Xue sounds like a Chinese name, but Ishuku sounds very Japanese.
> 
> Xue, 那么你是中國人嗎？還是日本人？住在美國那一州？
> 
> Ogiga, your turn to translate :lol:
Click to expand...

Oops, I'm late. I'll translate it anyway.

那么你是中國人嗎？還是日本人？住在美國那一州？

So you're Chinese? Or Japanese? Live in which state in USA?

Anyway, Xue, your picture looked a lot like pictures that my friends in/from China take so that's why I thought you were also in/from China. Where in China were you from? And which dialect does your family speak? I speak Cantonese, by the way.


----------



## ishuku

I'm from Jinan, we speak Mandarin. I am okay with the Shandong accent as well (not sure if it counts as its own dialect)... As long as you speak to me slowly I do fine


----------



## OGIGA

> ah cool. Chinese writing is a pain, very difficult langauge in my opinion. But with China becoming a factor in the world, it is always good to understand this language, especially when some chinese restaurants only carry menu with chinese writing. :lol:


It is indeed a difficult language. I like to use it but I don't like it very much as a language because it's so cryptic and unsystematic most of the time. Then again, the world has Chinese people all over it.


----------



## yen_saw

> Well, Yen......nothing taste like Malaysian food. Nasi Lemak, Rendang, Nasi Bryani, Mee Soto, Mee Rebus, Sup Kambing, Roti Canai and Nasi Tomato. Chinese food here is way too influenced by American Taste. So, is not local. Yen, if you ever comes to Buffalo, NY.... i will cook you some Rendang, Nasi Lemak or Nasi Tomato


damn... i am drooling now and it is all your fault Chun :lol: 



> I'm from Jinan, we speak Mandarin. I am okay with the Shandong accent as well (not sure if it counts as its own dialect)... As long as you speak to me slowly I do fine


Wow cool, i have neevr been to Shanhdong, all i heard was people there were tall (among oriental people) and many play basketball for China.



> I like to use it but I don't like it very much as a language because it's so cryptic and unsystematic most of the time.


It is funny that my son looks at each Chinese word as "drawing", he is not very good at understanding the meaning but quick to point out the tatoo on NBA players are chinese character :lol:


----------



## ishuku

> Wow cool, i have neevr been to Shanhdong, all i heard was people there were tall (among oriental people) and many play basketball for China.


Haha, really? I've never heard that, though I hear I'm pretty tall for a Chinese girl whenever I go visit (I'm 5'6"...pretty average here)


----------



## OGIGA

> Wow cool, i have neevr been to Shanhdong, all i heard was people there were tall (among oriental people) and many play basketball for China.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, really? I've never heard that, though I hear I'm pretty tall for a Chinese girl whenever I go visit (I'm 5'6"...pretty average here)
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, isn't Yao Ming from Shandong? I don't really remember though. Anyway, I'm 6'1" but my family background is from Southeastern China. Maybe they migrated from Shandong. Who knows?


----------



## yen_saw

I thought Yao Ming is from Shang Hai? or he was playing for a club in Shang Hai? I speak Cantonese too, are you Canto Ogiga?

both of you (Xue and Ogiga) are definately above average height for oriental!! Good match too :wink:


----------



## chunyee

I guess i am the average asian guy; sigh!! and Mongolia have the tallest man living now; 2ft 4 inch taller than me.

yen_saw: I guess it is normal for Malaysian to speak multiple dialect; Mandarin, Hokkien, Cantonese are the main one. As far as i know, I am the 3rd generation of Chinese in Malaysia; originate from Fujian. So, hokkien is the main language use at home. Have to pick up Mandarin at school and forced to speak Cantonese when going to college in Kuala Lumpur (people are mean when you don't speak cantonese). Still, I never regret having to know chinese language. There are 6 billion human living in this world, 1.6 billion in china; maybe a few million chinese around the world (you can find Chinese anywhere) and when China's economy grows; mandarin will be the main conversational language.


----------



## OGIGA

> I thought Yao Ming is from Shang Hai? or he was playing for a club in Shang Hai? I speak Cantonese too, are you Canto Ogiga?


Oh I don't know.... I don't ever watch sports or anything either. Anyway, yes, I'm Canto. I unfortunately don't like Mandarin because I think it sounds like Cantonese that got screwed up.  I'll probably just have to live with it anyway.


> both of you (Xue and Ogiga) are definately above average height for oriental!! Good match too :wink:


Haha.... well, I'm already taken and I'm on the other side of the country.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> Well, Yen......nothing taste like Malaysian food. Nasi Lemak, Rendang, Nasi Bryani, Mee Soto, Mee Rebus, Sup Kambing, Roti Canai and Nasi Tomato. Chinese food here is way too influenced by American Taste.


Its true, ove been to Macau, Beijing and HK, the food tasted alot different, over here, chinese takeaway is very sweet, I couldnt imagine eating that every day.

! Where are my manners? Welcome!! :lol:


----------



## chunyee

Well, right now I prefer to cook myself than getting chinese take out. Everything actually taste the in US...Sweet, very sweet and extreme sweet. Totally slaughther Chinese's 5000 years of Culnary Culture.


----------



## Asa

> Well, right now I prefer to cook myself than getting chinese take out. Everything actually taste the in US...Sweet, very sweet and extreme sweet. Totally slaughther Chinese's 5000 years of Culnary Culture.


Tell me about it. I hate the artificially produced starch they claim is food. There are some very good ones near me though.


----------



## Sparky

wow I missed out alot! I should come to this section more often.


----------

